# Sorry For My Ignorance



## ALLIGATORMEX (Feb 5, 2004)

BUT WHAT DOES SE-R SPEC V STAND FOR?? THANX

VROOMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
Drive Fast Race Hard


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

nothin, really.

just emblems.........kinda like an accord has LX or EX, but they don't mean anything.



they were going to make it SER Vspec, but they didn't want it to be the same as the Skyline (thank God they made that good decision there) so they made it Spec V. Just another way to stand apart from the Sentra.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

A couple suggestions for you, buddy:

1 - Don't post in ALL CAPS, it signifies that you are of low intelligence, and that you are yelling to get attention.

2 - Try the SEARCH feature at the top of the page. 95% of questions asked have already been answered.

3 - Create a "REAL" Signature ... just typing something at the bottom of your post does not signify you having a real signature. Click on the "USER CP" link to set it up.

Answer to your question: 

Nothing. SE-R does not signify anything. It is a designation of the trim of the vehicle (XE, GXE, SE, LE, etc) SE-R is considered the "hot-rod" of the Sentra Lineup.

Spec-V on the other hand also means nothing. It is actually the reverse of V-Spec (Victory Specification) which is used on the JDM Skyline. Nissan North America wanted to use "V-Spec" and the Big-Wigs in Japan said "No" so they flipped it to "Spec V".


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

stealthb14 said:


> Nothing. SE-R does not signify anything. It is a designation of the trim of the vehicle (XE, GXE, SE, LE, etc) SE-R is considered the "hot-rod" of the Sentra Lineup.
> 
> Spec-V on the other hand also means nothing. It is actually the reverse of V-Spec (Victory Specification) which is used on the JDM Skyline. Nissan North America wanted to use "V-Spec" and the Big-Wigs in Japan said "No" so they flipped it to "Spec V".



but I dun said that, just not in so many words


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

chimmike said:


> but I dun said that, just not in so many words


 True, but you 2 posted just one minute apart... as I'm sure you saw. As long as the info got out that's what matters.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Spec-V on the B15s means nothing. I am not a fan of the B15s at all.

Hey guys, I got one question though, aren't Spec-Vs a little different than the SE-Rs in the sense that they only come in manual and have a 6-speed instead of the 5-speed in the lower trim SE-R?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Harris said:


> Spec-V on the B15s means nothing. I am not a fan of the B15s at all.
> 
> Hey guys, I got one question though, aren't Spec-Vs a little different than the SE-Rs in the sense that they only come in manual and have a 6-speed instead of the 5-speed in the lower trim SE-R?



the 04 SER only comes in manual, and actually I don't think the 04 is an SER anymore.........its like a 2.5s or something, and the Spec V is the only way to get a manual in the QR25DE.........not sure.


----------



## ALLIGATORMEX (Feb 5, 2004)

stealthb14 said:


> A couple suggestions for you, buddy:
> 
> 1 - Don't post in ALL CAPS, it signifies that you are of low intelligence, and that you are yelling to get attention.
> 
> ...



if your last post is all for me sorry maybe i have a low intelligence levell and im not yelling i was asking a question if those kind of questions arent welcome just delete it and i will be out of the board if my low inteligence questions arent for those real high talented inteligent people... anyway im nee but it seems like people here is not nice with the new user dont know what u were saying about a signature ??? WHATS THAT ??

ANYWAY IM OUT VROOMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
Srive Fast Race Hard


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

He is making you aware of what people call "netiquette". He was only suggesting it for your own good. He was not attacking you. It was merealy a suggestion, and a good one for that matter. Let's keep it nice, shall we?


----------



## Estis Fatuus (Jul 17, 2003)

I was under the impression that anything by Nissan with an "SE" stood for "sport edition" of that particular car. IE Maxima SE, Sentra SE ect...


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

They had a 200SX SE, which was nothing but a 2-door B14 with a GA16DE. There was the 200SX SE-R, which was a 2-door B14 with the SR20DE. The same happened with the B13s, Sentra SE (GA16DE), and the Sentra SE-R (SR20DE). So SE doesn't really mean a sporty engine, it's got to do more with it being a trim level. I think the same applies for the newer-generation cars.


----------



## lowridin23 (Jul 23, 2002)

ALLIGATORMEX said:


> if your last post is all for me sorry maybe i have a low intelligence levell and im not yelling i was asking a question if those kind of questions arent welcome just delete it and i will be out of the board if my low inteligence questions arent for those real high talented inteligent people... anyway im nee but it seems like people here is not nice with the new user dont know what u were saying about a signature ??? WHATS THAT ??
> 
> ANYWAY IM OUT VROOMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
> Srive Fast Race Hard


Don't mind him. For the signature, go to the top of the page. You'll see User CP, FAQ, Gallery, etc. Click on User CP. Scroll down until you see signature. Then type that "VROOOMMMMMMMMMMMMM Drive Fast Race Hard" and it'll put that at the bottom of all your posts. PM me if you have anymore questions.

Low


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

stealthb14 said:


> Spec-V on the other hand also means nothing. It is actually the reverse of V-Spec (Victory Specification) which is used on the JDM Skyline. Nissan North America wanted to use "V-Spec" and the Big-Wigs in Japan said "No" so they flipped it to "Spec V".


Just for clarification, the reason "v-spec" was not used over here is because the Spec V does not have the hardware that qualifies it for a "v-spec" designation, as it was with the GT-R. To not diminish the Skyline GT-R V-spec, the decision was made to invert the name to "spec-v".


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

Estis Fatuus said:


> I was under the impression that anything by Nissan with an "SE" stood for "sport edition" of that particular car. IE Maxima SE, Sentra SE ect...


SE trim Nissans usually have a more sporty or sport "tuned" suspension set up... also typically come with a spoiler on cars, fog lights and bigger wheels when applicable...

SE-R is just adding an R on (Racing?) to the otherwise sporty SE badge.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

chimmike said:


> the 04 SER only comes in manual, and actually I don't think the 04 is an SER anymore.........its like a 2.5s or something, and the Spec V is the only way to get a manual in the QR25DE.........not sure.



the lineup is as follows...
1.8 - base model 1.8 liter(duh)(like an old xe) auto or 5spd
1.8s - 1.8 ltr with a few options std(like a gxe) auto or 5 spd
2.5s - like the 03 2.5 limited, 2.5 ltr engine, normal suspension auto only
SE-R 2.5ltr engine, sporty suspension + things like darker taillamps, spoiler, optional RF audio etc ( auto only
SE-R Spec V 6 spd only, silver on black interior, dark taillamps spoiler foge etc...


im pretty sure the SER dont come in a 5 spd anymore, i remember hearing after 02 or 03 they barly sold any(everyone who wanted a stick bought a spec) so they were going to stop making them in 5spd.. i could be wrong though, it was just an internal memo at my dealership and those things change...


----------



## Yamakasi (Jun 11, 2003)

*SpecV or Spec5?*

Just a bit of curiosity when I read the thread where the guy asked what SpecV meant.

I know I debated this with my friends a few times, but we aren't sure. Was it meant to be SpecV or Spec5? (V as in the Roman numeral for 5).

When I talk about the car in english, in my head I'll always refer to it as SpecV (As in the letter V), but when I talk with my french friends, I also refer to it as Spec5.

What do you guys/gals say about that? (Other than I'm crazy and a weirdo please  )


----------



## g200sx (Apr 18, 2003)

i didn't read that thread but the spec v naming was originally meant to be vspec as in the skyline gtr v spec. just before the se-r was going to be released nissan felt that naming the ser after the skyline was inapproriate since they are different in many aspects. so they opted for the Spec V. doesn't make sense but nissan never does. call it whatever you want its your car.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

It's Spec V(ee), not 5. But if you wanna go onto b15sentra.net and refer to it as a Spec 5, you can liven up the site a tad


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

heh, i was always under the impression that SE meant Special Edition, and SE-R was special edition- racing, and SE-L was special edition-limited


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Punkrocka436 said:


> heh, i was always under the impression that SE meant Special Edition, and SE-R was special edition- racing, and SE-L was special edition-limited



the only thing that means anything is the L after SE-L.......it's SE Limited


----------

